
Ask HN: What's inside Amazon's “Internet” browser? - ricardobeat
How can it be a mere 2MB? I&#x27;m wondering if it works the same way Silk&#x2F;Opera Mini do, using remote rendering.<p>I have a hard time believing they implemented a new browser engine in such little code - but if they did, I want to know :)<p>Info: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;4&#x2F;17&#x2F;17249090&#x2F;amazon-internet-web-browser-app-android-india
======
gcb0
android webkit. it's just a browser skin app (i.e. millenial's browser
toolbar)

